# A Good Class 4 SDHC is enough.



## technoboy16 (Jan 31, 2015)

Sometimes you just like to capture the random moments of your life in a camera, and it doesn't have to be done in a professional way. There are a lot of people who carry a digicam, just so that they can enjoy a outing and while they are at it, click a lot of picture with it. And for this you don't have to be harsh on your budget or memory, a good , simple but effective card can do this for you. You can get a lot of cards in the market, which can cater you simple needs and also wont charge more.

Here are a few of them :

Class 4 SDHC memory card from Kingston. This card gives you speed, volumes of data storage, high quality picture and video. And most to it these cards are 
built of non-volatile memory components and have no moving parts that 
could wear out or break. 

Class 4 SDHC memory card from SanDisk . This card with all the good quality also assures you a good life, as it has proven to be functional even in testing environment.

If you are planning to buy a class 4 SDHC, you can't over look these.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2015)

No it isn't enough once you want to transfer them to PC and when you need to record HD/FHD/or higher videos. NOBODY should buy a class 4 card these days, it would be going backwards.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 31, 2015)

With devices becoming more and more powerful the need of fast storing devices are increasing rapidly and class 4 for now a days standard is just "meh"


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2015)

I would not buy a class 4 memory card now. A class 10 card wiill be just fine for all situations


----------



## raja manuel (Feb 1, 2015)

While it may be true that Class 4 will be enough for most users in most situations, there are always some situations where Class 10 is the difference between delivering results and offering excuses. Unless someone is on a really tight budget or using an older, very basic, camera I would recommend Class 10.


----------

